# Do NT ever find interaction with people under stimulationing?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Do any NT find interaction with people under stimulating or more stress then its really worth.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Do any NT find interaction with people under stimulating or more stress then its really worth.



Only when I'm talking to you ;-). Someone needs to nominate us prom king and queen of PerC because of our usernames.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

MissAverage said:


> Only when I'm talking to you ;-). Someone needs to nominate us prom king and queen of PerC because of our usernames.


Wow thats one hell of a contrast. ENTP vs INTJ Missaverage vs MisterPerfect


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Wow thats one hell of a contrast. ENTP vs INTJ Missaverage vs MisterPerfect


Well, I can only exceed your expectation, right? But you have to live up to that name! So what does Mr perfect do in his perfect free time? If we are going to nominate you prom king we need to get to know you better.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Nomination for this perfectly average union has been seconded.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

MissAverage said:


> Well, I can only exceed your expectation, right? But you have to live up to that name! So what does Mr perfect do in his perfect free time? If we are going to nominate you prom king we need to get to know you better.


I read comics, fanfiction, Murder/Mystery novels , study serial killer cases, Watch horror movies, watch science documentarys, and build stuff. Like chess sets, card games, school designs, party games, write up reviews for stuff. I also draw and write fanfiction, I use to write murder and Murder/Romance but I havent written that stuff in years.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> I read comics, fanfiction, Murder/Mystery novels , study serial killer cases, Watch horror movies, watch science documentarys, and build stuff. Like chess sets, card games, school designs, party games, write up reviews for stuff. I also draw and write fanfiction, I use to write murder and Murder/Romance but I havent written that stuff in years.


That's so neat. What kind of science documentaries do you like?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

MissAverage said:


> That's so neat. What kind of science documentaries do you like?


Whatever on the science channel. I got bored of normal tv. I have very few shows I watch anymore.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Whatever on the science channel. I got bored of normal tv. I have very few shows I watch anymore.


If you like documentaries you should watch Einstein's Big Idea. Netflix used to have good documentaries but now I watch all my documentaries off of Youtube. History channel has some good documentaries too and they're all on youtube.


----------



## maybird (Jan 22, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Do any NT find interaction with people under stimulating or more stress then its really worth.


Yes. Often in fact. Resulting in the conversation terminating rather abruptly.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Only small talk, that's often boring. Most people find small talk boring though.

The rest of the time I'm the opposite, getting over-excited by all the things I can think to say and ask, and thoughts flying so fast that I'm left with a lot of frenetic energy afterwards, even more scatter-brained than usual. Mindfulness practice helps with that.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Do any NT find interaction with people under stimulating or more stress then its really worth.


No._ In fact_; I find them ''over-stimulating,'' - thus, usually need to _escape._ 

Even worse when I am STUCK or, it is with a [high-functioning] social-atmospheric people, that are over-stimulating in the most ''*empty*'' of ways .... if you catch the gist I am _motioning_ at.

Nothing is worse for a surfer than a [BIG OCEAN] - with _no waves_.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Minx said:


> No._ In fact_; I find them ''over-stimulating,'' - thus, usually need to _escape._
> 
> Even worse when I am STUCK or, it is with a [high-functioning] social-atmospheric people, that are over-stimulating in the most ''*empty*'' of ways .... if you catch the gist I am _motioning_ at.
> 
> Nothing is worse for a surfer than a [BIG OCEAN] - with _no waves_.


Let me clarify. I mean unstimulating on an intellectual level not an emotional one.


----------



## Maquiladora (Jun 8, 2016)

I prefer one-on-one conversations about actually interesting topics. I remember feeling really energized after talking to a girl about books at a birthday party. But small talk is awkward for me and not really worth the time.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Do any NT find interaction with people under stimulating or more stress then its really worth.


More often than not, actually.

I find a lot of people to be annoyingly difficult and shallow, which is why I end up avoiding most of them. 

For this reason I also really enjoy the company of the people that I do care to interact with.


----------



## smokeafish (Jun 21, 2014)

Omg, under stimulationing, that made my day


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Do any NT find interaction with people under stimulating or more stress then its really worth.



Lol, ALWAYS.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

not normally cuz I don't expect people to know or be interested in things they have little reason to know...so I'm not usually disappointed...rather, I believe everyone knows something that can be interesting to discover...and if I choose to talk to someone, it's up to me to find out what that is...so I very seldom find myself talking to someone who bores me


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

EddyNash said:


> Do any NT find interaction with people under stimulating or more stress then its really worth.


Being socially anxious and interacting with people that aren't intellectually stimulating is the most conflicting thing.
You stress for nothing. Unfortunately it happens often.


----------

